
NHS send-to-all email causes turmoil - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37979456
======
sjcsjc
Email storm:.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_storm](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_storm)

